# My 75G is Done...for now ;-)



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

I have learned so much on this forum, from filtration and substrate to placement of filter hoses so as to disguise them a little better to aquascaping...you name it! Just wanted to post a pic of the tank and see what y'all think


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

sweet, my personal opinion would be to have a substrate that is more closer in colour to your beaut background


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

ozman said:


> sweet, my personal opinion would be to have a substrate that is more closer in colour to your beaut background


I know, I know. I was expecting the background to be a whole lot lighter...


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

I lied  ...added some more plants:
2 corkscrew vals
1 ruffled sword
1 Brazilian sword
1 Grandifolius sword


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I would paint the green Eheim tubing to match the background. Rocks that are similarly colored look better than ones that contrast one another, IMO. I think the tank will look great when the plants fill out!


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I would paint the green Eheim tubing to match the background. Rocks that are similarly colored look better than ones that contrast one another, IMO. I think the tank will look great when the plants fill out!


I think it might've been your suggestion in the past to paint. I did get replacement parts so that I could paint and let them cure, then swap them out. Krylon paint if I remember correctly? Gotta look back in other thread or somewhere... :lol:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Yes, Krylon.


----------



## Kaenon (Dec 12, 2012)

I think it looks really good!

Just wondering why people thought putting clay pots in a tank was a good idea, but again like I said, looks good!


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

Kaenon said:


> I think it looks really good!
> 
> Just wondering why people thought putting clay pots in a tank was a good idea, but again like I said, looks good!


Thank you. Idk about the clay pots, but I'm not a fan of PVC. They love that the bottoms are tapped out and have 2 exits. I tapped out the backside of a cichlid stone for another tank...it's the highly coveted hiding spot!


----------

